# 1970 Huffy Liquidator



## hawkster19 (Jan 17, 2018)

Picked this up a few weeks ago from a friend who actually had two of these. Other than the chainguard being a mess it's in fantastic shape and all original. There could not have been too many of these sold in "radiant raspberry". Not too many guys that age back in 1970 cool enough to ride around on a pink muscle bike.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 17, 2018)

Very cool! You have to remember that those vivid colors were very popular on the Mopar Muscle Cars so I'm sure the original owner never referred to it as "pink"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice Liquidator


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice, I love that color. I had a Murray Eliminator a couple years older than that back in the day, very similar base color.My brother used to pick on me and call it pink, LOL


----------



## professor72 (Jan 18, 2018)

Very cool find! What size front tire and rim does it have? I have a slingshot rail with the regular 20x20” tire setup and have always wondered what these bikes have up front.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Jan 19, 2018)

Real men ride pink


----------



## partsguy (Jan 19, 2018)




----------

